# Dang it, people!



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

I am supposed to be doing laundry. What are you guys doing to me here?


----------



## Amocholes (Feb 28, 2013)

Cute concept but you have an alignment problem with the baseboard on the right as well as the direction of the flooring..


----------



## weepete (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## shinycard255 (Feb 28, 2013)

Laundry is overrated!  Dodging kid's toys looks more fun!

Nice concept, but watch the PS work as Amocholes suggested.  Might want to give Vanishing Point a try and see what the outcome is (it's under Filters in PS).  It'll help align the wood flooring with the vanishing point it's on


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> Cute concept but you have an alignment problem with the baseboard on the right as well as the direction of the flooring..



True. And I accidentally erased part of my feet! I might go back and try to fix it up after the boys go to bed, but I ran out of free time and couldn't wait to share :blushing:.

Next time I'm hiring CA_ to do my post!!

For now:


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> Laundry is overrated!  Dodging kid's toys looks more fun!
> 
> Nice concept, but watch the PS work as Amocholes suggested.  Might want to give Vanishing Point a try and see what the outcome is (it's under Filters in PS).  It'll help align the wood flooring with the vanishing point it's on



I'll take a look! I'm using GIMP, but I'm sure there's something analogous.

Also meant to post in "just for fun." Oops! :shock:


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2013)

There you go.    

I think it's a great concept, but I agree the baseboard needs attention for it to be completely effective.   Still, it made me laugh!


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Easily fixed... a little cloning and cleanup...




Very nicely done!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2013)

Now make it Slo-Mo/3D


----------



## mishele (Feb 28, 2013)

lol That's pretty funny!! Geek.


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

:hug::



cgipson1 said:


> Easily fixed... a little cloning and cleanup...
> 
> View attachment 37521
> 
> Very nicely done!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2013)

Look out, she's sending hugs to Charlie.

Good concept OP.


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> lol That's pretty funny!! Geek.



You knew it had to happen.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

squirrels said:


> :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*WHEEEEEE!*_ (dang,that makes me happy!)


----------



## Mully (Feb 28, 2013)

Too funny.... I like it a lot, truly unique and looks believable


----------



## darora15 (Feb 28, 2013)

We have that same exersaucer!!!


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

darora15 said:


> We have that same exersaucer!!!



Then you totally need the pacifier/stuffed animal combos! They're called "Wubbanub"s which makes it worth having them just to say it.


----------



## invisible (Feb 28, 2013)

I changed the concept a little bit  I thought it needed a bit more mystery 




Awesome creativity. I wouldn't even know where to start to do something like this.


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

invisible said:


> I changed the concept a little bit &#8211; I thought it needed a bit more mystery



I like your vision better than mine!


----------



## invisible (Feb 28, 2013)

squirrels said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > I changed the concept a little bit  I thought it needed a bit more mystery
> ...


LOL, not much of a vision  I just turned your baby from evil into good


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2013)

invisible said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > invisible said:
> ...


Gave it a whole new interpretation, that's for sure.   

Though often the parents of young children feel like their kids do this to them routinely.       I know I did!


----------



## squirrels (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought I was all the matrix. But after Invisible's edit, I think I'm a Balrog. Figures.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

how about this?


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2013)

:lmao:    That's it!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 28, 2013)

Of course, you're gonna have to put that image away in a safe place and trot it out at his marriage reception.


----------



## Photographiend (Feb 28, 2013)

*predicts this ending up as some squirrel's FB cover photo*

Cute


----------



## gregtallica (Mar 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> how about this?
> 
> View attachment 37529



Dumbledores wand! He'll be an excellent wizard.


/harrypotternerdity


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 2, 2013)

gregtallica said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > how about this?
> ...



Yes.. the Elder Wand! He is destined for great things! But will he "slither" or "Fly"? hmmmmmm...............


----------



## squirrels (Mar 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Yes.. the Elder Wand! He is destined for great things! But will he "slither" or "Fly"? hmmmmmm...............





Come on! Not Slitherin! Not Slitherin! Not Slitherin...


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

very cute. Nicely done.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 2, 2013)

Love it!  Great concept.


----------

